# Deep Dale - April 2012



## PaulPowers (Apr 17, 2012)

After a day of being caught by security on two different sites and failing to get into three sites I was driving along and decided to go caving 



> A small cave in Deep Dale, on the opposite side of the valley to Thirst House Cave. Several sources suggest that Deep Dale Cave and Thirst House Cave are in fact one and the same, although Ordnance Survey field investigation has identified two distinct caves on opposite sides of the valley, and some early sources imply that each was explored around the same time. The entrance to Deep Dale Cave is 10 metres wide and 5 metres high, which quickly reduces to 1.5 metres wide and 1 metre high. Excavations by Micah Salt recovered some Romano-British pottery and "bones". The pottery is in Buxton Museum.



I'm not sure which cave I was in but it went a lot further than 20 metres as quoted by ordnance surveys 






















After dropping to a 1 metre high crawl it opened out into a large chamber with really old grafiti 





















All in all not a bad day​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 17, 2012)

i like this...great photos..and the writing on the walls...


----------



## night crawler (Apr 17, 2012)

Hope you don't get chased after this one. Nice photo's


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 17, 2012)

Just doing some digging and it's marked as SSSI


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 17, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Just doing some digging and it's marked as SSSI



probably a bat roost
.Funny iinnit how people tag walls these days and we call it mindless vandalism and yet 150 years ago they were tagging pristine caves and we find this ok as it's an historical record,mind you at least they could spell back then
Love the photos thanks for sharing


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 17, 2012)

Love the writting on the walls


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2012)

Loving the parculiar shape! Beautifully lit pics as always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldn't normally have posted it but the graffiti made it a bit special


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cracking photos,thanks.


----------



## Landsker (Apr 17, 2012)

Superb this Paul!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 18, 2012)

Brillant Paul Great pics The W nelson and the other Graffiti


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice one Paul...


----------



## BTP Liam (Apr 18, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> probably a bat roost
> .Funny iinnit how people tag walls these days and we call it mindless vandalism and yet 150 years ago they were tagging pristine caves and we find this ok as it's an historical record,mind you at least they could spell back then
> Love the photos thanks for sharing



Their handwriting is at least pretty ornate, even if its just a dodgy scribble on a wall.


----------

